# Icelandic Sheep for Sale



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm downsizing my flock a bit. Here's a link to my craigslist posting for the sheep I'm selling. Pictures in the listing 

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3615198589.html

Thanks :spinsmiley:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

The two ewe lambs are sold. Still have the bred mature ewes (3 and 4 years old) and the wether available. 

Thanks.


----------

